

Ask HN: When will we know if YC accepted/rejected the application? - MateuszMucha

Hi,<p>Quick one: the application deadline was yesterday. How long does it take for YC to make a decision and send out invitations and &quot;we&#x27;re sorry&quot; e-mails? (I was told they send them all at once).<p>I&#x27;m signing a shareholder&#x27;s agreement with another accelerator next week unless I&#x27;m invited to YC&#x27;s meeting and I&#x27;d like to be able to give them a date when I&#x27;ll know for sure (I don&#x27;t want to be an ass).
======
keithwarren
The email invites/sorry come out late evening on October 28th.

They have said in the past if you have a deadline with another accelerator to
email them directly with details.

~~~
MateuszMucha
Keith, thanks. You mean I should e-mail one of YC partners and ask for a
quicker evaluation?

~~~
katm
You can shoot me a note. Kat at ycombinator.

